# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  My fabulous trip pics....

## Orchid

Another great time.....here are some pics.

First of all....be wary of this group, they WILL cause trouble!!  I could only keep up because they were sick and/or injured....





My new besties....we had too much fun....



Excellent food shots from Wild Parrot Beach Cottages

----------


## takinitslow

I met Rob & Lisa on my last reach in nov they are great people. It looks like a good time. My countdown is on!!

----------


## Leo

Glad to hear you had a great time.   Couple weeks......My turn!!

----------


## VVHT

Nice!  :Smile: 

Be afraid of them, very afraid!!! LOL

----------


## garysteph1018

Staying at Wild Parrot in April for a few nights... totally excited!  :Smile: 

Nice pics!!! Looks like a fun time! But then when isn't it?!

----------


## Vince

Great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Caught

Very Nice!
Thanks.

----------


## Orchid

Wild Parrot pics....lots to look forward to garysteph....

----------


## Orchid



----------


## Orchid



----------


## Orchid

Now gonna go outside and freeze my stuff off....June cant come too soon!!

----------


## billndonna

Beautiful pictures Orchid,thank you for sharing!!

----------


## Vince

thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Thanks Orchid!!! Great pics, great times! Thank you for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thank you!  Really fabulous trip pics!  :Cool:

----------


## ekfa51

*thankyou!*

----------


## Marijane

Nice Pics .. I can almost feel the sand between my toes..  :Smile:   Thanks for the fix

----------


## irie always

Like those Tux T-Shirts - cool - Can't wait to get back there - Thanks for sharing

----------


## Lady Jane

Hi neighbour. Great pics. Thanks for sharing

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I am definitely going to check out the Parrot after seeing these pictures.  thanks

----------


## papamark

Beautiful pictures as usual Orchid...thank you for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

That sunset shot grants you induction into the negril.com hall of fame.

----------


## NikkiB

Thank you so much for the fix Orchid! I'm on my way to work and you've made my day bearable  :Smile:

----------


## 7milelover

These pictures are just beautiful. They  make me excited for my upcoming trip. Where on the beach  is Wild Parrot Beach Cottages? I don't recall seeing it last year. It looks nice.

----------


## Sam I Am

Wild Parrot is between firefly and chances.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for all the great pics. Always wanted to get a look at Wild Parrot.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Thanks for taking the time to post!

----------


## Orchid

Thanks....I have more...but just can't seem to find the time to post all. Planning my June trip already!!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Definitely one of if not my favourite spot on the beach! Just was there the other day cant wait to get back!

----------

